# Creepy boy silhouette



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

I think this is the easiest tutorial ever, but very effective. My neighbor kept telling him that it spooked him every day.
Here's the slide show (26 secs)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I like this a lot. Unsettling. You could randomly set it up and them remove it periodically in the days/nights leading up to Halloween. That would creep people out, espcially your neighbors. Very cool!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Very simple and easy but very effective.


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

This is AWESOME!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My favorite part of the video is the proud "thumbs up" sign the boy gives


----------



## Tdrew (Nov 1, 2016)

So simple , but effective


----------

